# 3c, For My 7x10



## Waterlooboy2hp (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a 7 x 10 mini lathe, that is used on several operations for the on-going production of some small parts.  The parts are Brass and have a very fine thread. A 3 jaw chuck can be a bit rough on them.

I bought a 3c drawbar, from a local man, for a South Bend lathe, that I plan to restore in the future. He through in a second one, that had been cut off.  It may have been home made, as the bore in the tube, was not concentric to the OD of the tube.  The TIR was about .014".  I chucked the tube up in the lathe and bored just enough out of the ID (.500 deep), to true it up to the OD. Then, I drill a cross hole in the area, where I had bored the tube.

Next, I  turned a beveled shoulder on  an oversize piece of stock, to press fit into the bore.  I plug brazed the cross holes to the plug, and also the beveled edge at the joint.  From there. I was able to turn the OD to match the diameter of the drawbar tube and drill a through hole. Then I bored out part of it to be threaded (5/8-26) , for the 3c collets.




Over-all, it all worked out nicely. I really like the wooden hand-wheel. ---John

I also modified an MT3 adaptor, to accept the collets in the headstock and made an adjustable stop, for the drawbar.  ----John




It all worked out very nicely. I really like the wooden hand-wheel. --- John


----------

